# Best heavy traffic exterior paint for wood stairs?



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd be concerned that any painted steps are going to be slippery when wet, and if they';re outside, then they're going to be icy and even more slippery.

I'm wondering about just nailing down some naplock at the front and back of each step and installing a piece of carpet on each step.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Carpet would just make the wood rot out faster.
It's never going to dry out.
Paint was just a very bad idea.
If it was mine I would have ripped out the wood and replaced with composit long ago.
At least sand it down and use stain instead.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The problem with epoxies is that they tend to limit the "breathability" of the wood and any type of moisture infiltration from, say, the underside of the steps is going to make quick work of the coating.

If you really want to repaint them, use a porch and floor enamel and add some shark grip to each gallon. This will give the paint some "bite" and the steps won't be as slippery. Aside from getting new steps, that's about the only option you have for the time being.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

The stuff Gymschu refer to as "Shark Grip" is a traction grit sold in Sherwin Williams paint stores.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/catalog/hc-sharkgrip/

That web site says that you stir it into the paint (or other product) and it remains suspended in the paint due to it's low density. I've also heard of people using it by sprinkling the grit onto the wet paint before it dries.

Any sort of traction grit would work as long as the stairs are just wet. Once they're covered by snow or ice, the traction grit won't help at all.


----------



## rockandroller (Apr 25, 2015)

Composite!! Now there's an idea. 
But I just bought the place, and really have only a shoestring budget.
But I can see that wood is going to need some protection. Sand 'n stain might be a cheap fix... but that's gonna also turn into a yearly ritual, thanks to the snow shoveling.

Hmmmmm.... Maybe just one coat of paint, and attach some kind of metal cladding? 


That would be a bit grippy, and protect the wood finish from shovel damage, at least. I'm thinking some kind of aluminum mesh, screwed down?



Or is this an inherently bad idea?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

My intuition says that the aluminum cladding is going to trap moisture, seeds, dirt, bits of sticks and leaves in between and underneath those holes in the mesh and the paint underneath won't last long.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm going to agree with the sand and stain. Yes it will become a regular maintenance issue but so is a deck. The good news is it's just a wash and re-apply.


----------

